# Unlocking a Password Protected CD?



## wrappedinsky (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi all-

My friend has many cds with photos she scanned onto them. She tells me
they are encrypted (which I'm not sure is even the right term for her situation)
and that she can't access them. 

Anyhow, encrypted or password protected, does anyone have any ideas or 
software that can help her to unlock her cds?

Thanks much. This forum has helped me out quite a few times.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does she remember if she first encrypted the files and then burned the encrypted version to the CD or if she used some program to make an encrypted CD. In either case, she is going to have to remember the encryption key or password. TSG rules do not permit helping with cracking or bypassing passwords or encryption.

We might be able to help you figure what she used to make the files or encrypted CD if you tell us how the contents appear in Windows Explorer (assuming you are running Windows).


----------



## wrappedinsky (Sep 29, 2003)

Actually, they are on her computer in the typeteller.exe format. But when she searches
for them, they don't show up for some reason.

I know........that's vague, huh? I will get more details. 

Thank you.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

wrappedinsky said:


> typeteller.exe




Only typeteller software I could find with Google:

http://www.download3k.com/Install-TypeTeller-2006.html


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

If its the typeteller.exe, then it's not a program you want to run:



> Added by the surveillance software. Spyware.TypeTeller is a spyware program that records keystrokes on the computer and saves them to a log file. If you did not install this software, then you should remove it.


http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/typeteller.exe-19146.html

But, instead of removing the software, lets see if you're infected. If you are, that may be one of the reasons why you can't open the files.

*Click here* and then scroll down to and click on *hijackthis self installer* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## wrappedinsky (Sep 29, 2003)

So, by running Hijack This, it may help her figure out how to open her picture files?
Am I understanding correctly? She told me she forgot her password for the files, so I don't 
think they're infected.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Nope, but the fact that she mentioned that they're all with the typeteller.exe format, I'm just ruling out any trojans that could be causing the password problems.

Also, where does she say she's forgotten the password? She says encrypted.


----------

